# Nail clippers



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi guys just wondering which type of nail clippers you all prefer for your chis? We have a normal pair which we use for our Staffie, but i feel they are a little to big to use on Chi Chi. Chi Chi hates having his nails trimmed and i wondered if a smaller pair would make the job easier?

I took him to the groomers last week to get the job done but he still wriggles like mad although did eventually calm down ans she managed to get them cut.

How do you guys find the job?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a grinder. Works excellent and I keep Brody's nail very very short.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

I did consider a pedi paws but other people i spoke to said their dogs didnt like the noise.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I use regular (people) nail clippers. 










When I take them to have them done, or they do it at the Vet, which isn't often since I can do it myself, they use cat clippers.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for that i was going to try my own nail clippers as theyre small and easy to get on the nail i would imagine.


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a pair of small dog clippers from Target, they are the guillotine style. My dogs are really laid back about nail clipping, so I don't have any wiggle issues.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the cat clippers like the ones pictured above, I find them a little easier because they are on the side & if the dog is sitting on your knee it is easier to get around them IYKWIM?


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

@Brodysmom whats a Grinder?? ie; is it specifically for pets claws? 

I also use regular human nail clippers but it leaves the edges quite sharpe a grinder might work well in that case?


----------



## RACR (Jul 29, 2011)

TLI said:


> I use regular (people) nail clippers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use nail clippers also.. I use them on the cats, ferrets and rabbits etc.. to. So much easier and faster than having to line up animal ones and then they move all the time lol..

I tried a pedicure but Non of the animals have liked it, the noise and vibrations freaks them out and I found it never worked as fast and good as it did on the adverts either.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I also use a grinder. The noise does take some adjusting to get used to (like anything does) but mind over matter--the handlers confidence either makes it or breaks it so to speak.  I've had great luck with our grinder. I do have a drama queen that I won't mention (**cough cough** Maxie) but the majority sleep through it. It's the same thing as a pedipaws/pedicure (which both are crap & take FOREVER to grind!!) but soooo much better! It's a tool used for woodworking but it's essentially the same thing as the pet made ones--just heavier duty basically. But you can get the nail much shorter & there is less chance of of knicking the quick.

This is the kit I have but only use the round sander bits--found on Harbor Freight for $20. It used to be $15 but it's still cheaper than the crappy made pet ones.


----------



## openallhours27 (Aug 24, 2010)

some good replies thank you, i may try the cat ones.


----------

